# US RV MOTORHOMES SHOW STRATFORD UPON AVON RALLY



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All just a reminder that booking for Stratford show closes on 19th May to book you have to ring Stone Leisure on 02083026150/6069 and also ask for Motorhomefacts discount.

We could do with a few more going please


COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE STICKY THIS PLEASE TA


Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,
Just added our name to the list, looking forward to meeting up on the Friday afternoon.
See you then,
Colin and Sara.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin,

Hope we have better luck than at Peterboro'


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As this is the first time we have had a rally pitch at a Stone Leisure Show it would be nice to show them that we are a force to be recconed with, so could a few more of you please put in an apperance and book for this show. I know its not as big as some of the others but it is in a nice spot at Stratford Upon Avon on the Racecorse and you can walk into the town from there.,(bit of a walk though). 


Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Really nice to see a few more of you are joining us,just a reminder that pre-booking closes on the Friday 19 May after this date you will not be able to rally with us,the great thing about this show is that you can stay from the Mon 29 May - Mon 5 June,please check the rally section for all the details and don't forget to ask for your £2 MHF's member discount when you book with Stone Leisure........Dave and i are marshalling so pm me if you need any more info.

Look forward to meeting everyone old and new faces...


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys!

We have booked for arrival Thursday - look forward to seeing you all there!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob welcome home we may see you there if only for a day trip

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John!

Beryl, me and Dylan Dawg look forward to seeing you all if you make it. We hope to arrive Thursday PM.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Rob hope you are right about the weather improving,i have just looked at 5 day forecast and it does say sunny intervals next week....looking forward to seeing you,Beryl and Dylan again.

I have spoken to Stone Leisure about something that we have never quite understood,when they say no "For Sale" signs i asked them to clarify what they mean as over the last few years people have stopped selling stuff i think in the believe that the organisers meant we could not sell anything......they said that is only means the sale of vans and that we are welcome to sell all our bits and pieces,so please bring along any thing you want to sell......

We shall arrive Tuesday afternoon


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Hymmi!

I've never thought of selling anything at the shows -trouble is, I'm no salesman and couldn't sell a postage stamp at 50% discount!

Having said that, I do have some spare hook-up cable (no plug & socket) and a spare leisure battery, so might bring those along.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Evening Rob,

Sure someone may see it and say that is just what they need,just write what you have for sale and how much you want for it on a piece of card and pop it in your front window where people can see it as they pass by......sure we all have stuff in the loft,


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

If I cleared out our place, I'd need a lorry to carry it all!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

We have 10 on our rally list for Stratford next week have you all got your tickets and actually booked to camp with Motorhomefacts? Thoes listed are

HYMMI Rally Marshal has her tickets
SUNDIAL
ROBMD Has tickets arriving Thursday
IANHIBS Has tickets arriving ?
YETI
JUGGLER258
OLLEY Has his tickets arriving ?
CLOWNSEAN
LESBRO
CAMOYBOY Has his tickets arriving Friday

Could you please post on here to let us know if you are actually going and have your tickets.If any body has any tickets that they cannot use please let me know.

Thanks
Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,
Yes we have our tickets. We are off to Gloucester tomorrow to see some old neighbours and spend a bit of time in that area, and are coming to Stratford on the way back back. Should be there on Friday afternoon, will have the car with us, so save us a big pitch!!
See you all then,
Colin, Sara and Jordanne.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Colin,

So that makes 5 where's the other 5 got to ? are you going or not ?

Sundial
Yeti
Juggler258
Clownsean
Lesbro

Any spare tickets please let me know Ta

Jacquie


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello. I have not booked tickets yet. Is there any space still please. I was planning to arrive on Saturday morning and stay till finish. Many thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wedick,

Booking closed for Stratford a couple of weeks ago so if you go on Saturday and pay on the gate you will be directed to the General area for camping. If by any chance they will let you into the Morothomefacts area i'm sure Hymmi Jean will squeeze you in, but dont bank on the stewards letting you through to the club area. If you have to park in the General area do pop over and say hello to the gang in our area.

Jacquie


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Tickets*

My tickets are in front of me as I type.

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good man Ian what day you going ?


Jacquie


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Arrival Stratford*

Jacquie

I'm leaving Cornwall early Friday morning so my arrival at the show will be ??????? - depends on the traffic.

If anyone is interested I've got a spare Campers Pass for pedestrian entry. My wife can't come as an old girl friend of hers has arrived out of the blue.

See you then!

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to her your wifes not comming Ian but i'm sure Hymmi will keep you in order just as well as the wife :lol: Hang on to the campers pass it may come in useful all I need now is another one and a van pass and i'm in there with you lol.

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"My wife can't come as an old girl friend of hers has arrived out of the blue."

Crikey Ian, how much did that cost you to arrange?

Dave


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello. Are there any spaces left please. Many thanks. D & W


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi wedick,

I have already answered your quesstion please scroll up you will see my answer

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Just been talking to Jean (Hymmi) who is now camping on the racecourse with Juggler 258. They have had bit of a problem with the grass being up to there knees but its been cut now well most of it. Water tap is some way off so fill up with water before you leave home. There should be enough space to squeeze a few more in and Jean says its no problem getting into Motorhomesfacts area once you are in the main gate, nobody seems to mind where you camp. I shall be going tomorrow so won't be here for any rally questions till Monday.

Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*tickets for stratford*

Hi Jacquie

Yes we have our tickets - have been in touch with Hymmi - and we will be arriving Friday pm. Looking forward to the weekend as the forecast looks promising! 

Sundial


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Sundial the weather has been specially ordered :lol: its my home territory so it hadn't better rain. :evil: see you there.


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi got here at about 11.00 ground a bit boggy but ok.

Weather is absolutely brilliant, sunbathed and sipped cold cider all afternoon, got slightly sunburnt. if this keeps up we wont see much of the show. :lol:

The marshals hard at work









Look at that sky









Olley


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

*Stratford Show*

:roll: Hi all, As i was the marshall at Stratford by the crossing who directed most of you to your own camping area I am pleased you seem to have enjoyed it. Have just joined after having a long chat with your marshall at Stratford. I also do Shepton Mallet in September if you have any queries re the ground. I must opoint out that I am only employed by Stone Leisure for the duration of the shows


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sergeant!

Welcome to the Clan!!!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Is the show on this Saturday the 10th June or have I missed it

Hugh


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi hugh, yes you have missed it  but its not to late for the lincoln show. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Olly, who do you think have the best range of RV's, Dudley's Travelworld, Brownhills?

Doubt I can make Lincoln on the 10th or could make day but need to return for the Sunday morning so a little to far North for just the day

Hugh


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hugh, never been to Dudley's, but I believe they do have a large selection. 

TW do have a very large selection most of it undercover, Westcroft (Brownhills now) was not as large and all outside.

If you are serious about looking I would go to all three plus Freedom and Oakwell. We took a long weekend to go up the A1 to Oakwell, ridgeset (very small, but good prices) over to cheshire Motorhomes, TW and down to Westcroft and freedom.

And then bought privately at last years Stratford Show. :lol: Hey I am back on topic 8O :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Seargent,

Welcome to the fold it was me that was chatting to you on Sunday morning while the old man was having a pint. Glad you decided to join us maybe when you have had a good look round the site you will decide to subscribe its only a tenner and you will soon get it back in discounts. I shall be the rally marshall at Shepton so see you there if not before, maybe you would like to join us on one of our rallies sometime.

Jacquie


----------

